# Roosey vs Correia



## marques (Aug 4, 2015)

What do you think about this 34s? (UFC 190, 1 August 2015)

PS: The video I would like to share was suspended in the last hours. If you have some other link to share...


----------



## Steve (Aug 4, 2015)

I think rousey is 20 years ahead of her time.   I think that Ronda rousey is probably inspiring women to train, and those who can beat her are likely 10 years away from competing In the ufc.

Crazy as hell, but man can she fight.


----------



## Steve (Aug 4, 2015)

Video Check out Ronda Rousey vs. Bethe Correia from this awesome vantage point MMAjunkie

Video


----------



## marques (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't appreciate women fight, generally speaking. But Roosey is heavily marketed. And she is not just judo or weak opponents. She strikes!!


----------



## Dinkydoo (Aug 4, 2015)

She's fantastic. I don't think one fighter in her division would have thought that they'd like to try to work the clinch and risk being taken down before this fight. Now shes's showing that she has a lot of power in her standup striking too - Correai face planting the ring demonstrates this quite nicely. 

I just can't see anyone beating her at the minute.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 4, 2015)

I can't sing the woman's praises enough-and she is nuttier than a wagonload of pralines-and she has a plan, and an exit strategy-so she might never get "caught" which is about the only way she's going to get beaten-and I'm still laughing about the 34 second knockout and saying "I told you so" to anyone who'll listen-BUT:

She always comes in straight on-never circles, never cuts off the ring. Someone with more than adequate boxing skills and strategy, who transitioned to MMA and developed well, might have a chance against her-or, at least a chance of prolonging the fight past Meisha Tate range. 

Maybe Holly Holm.....but I doubt it.


----------



## marques (Aug 5, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Maybe Holly Holm...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 5, 2015)

Fan can't believe he left 11 seconds into Ronda Rousey fight.


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 5, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Fan can't believe he left 11 seconds into Ronda Rousey fight.



That does remind me of the Muay Thai fight that I watched in Bangkok. I was sitting next to a guy from the Netherlands who decided to run to the restroom between the first and second rounds of one of the fights. 20 seconds into the 2d round, ie before he returned, one of the competitors got knocked out. It was like... sucks to be you man, haha.


----------

